# Re- Clutch problem



## slinky (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Thanks to all who replied to my post. it was indeed the linkage rod, which was stopping us selecting 1st & 2nd gear. All sorted now many thanks for your help Shirley


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Only glad we were of some assistance to you.

Kev.


----------

